# If the SHTF should you be more worried about your neigbhors then a group of outlaws?



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If there was a major long term emergency, should you be more worried about your neighbor's actions then some band of pillagers? I believe that it is a very good possibility. Think somebody might come up with the bright idea of forming an armed "neighborhood watch" type of organization, and since not everyone owns a firearm they decide that what would make the most sense is to gather all of the weapons together (and food while they are at it) and then redistribute them so that everyone is armed for the common good? And just who do you suppose will be deciding who gets what? 

If you were unprepared, had little food and no weapons, wouldn't that be an excellent way to acquire some? And if you disagree you just might have a large band of your neighbors attacking you for being a food hoarder and a threat to the community.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

All of my neighbors are already armed


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> All of my neighbors are already armed


I don't know of any house around here that doesn't have guns.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

About half our neighbors are armed, the other half are weenies who are afraid of us.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

In that type of situation their numbers will eventually erode your defenses one way or another. Make some sort of peace with them Exchange some supplies for becoming the Security officer since you were the only one with the foresight to prepare you would have a strong argument or lobby for some significant portion of control otherwise I believe your right they will bring you down.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

That is another reason why you should have a group formed BEFORE something happens. You will NOT be able to survive alone in a long term situation. I don't care who you are or how prepared your are. It is not going to happen. People think they will just stay away from others and survive alone. I don't see it happening. You have to sleep sometime.. That is why you should have your group of family and friends that you trust in your group AHEAD of time.

Neighbors,groups of outlaws and even acquaintances and some so called friends will become your enemy if you have stuff and they don't. How far would you go to feed your family? Now think about them not being prepared and knowing you have plenty of food and supplies. That is a major reason people don't need to know you are prepping. It is none of their ****ing business and you have nothing to gain by telling them you are. Except of course whoever you plan on joining you.

So, to answer your question. You should be worried about both of them equally. Make sure you are prepared enough and have the people to defend your supplies if the new "neighborhood patrol" decides it is in the best interest of them to use your supplies. Like stated above, if you are alone. They will be able to overrun you and take what they want and then deal with you however they feel would make the "neighborhood" be safe.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My neighbors are cool. Both older than me. Kids in the service. I'd welcome them all and they have about everything I do. This of course is NV, but if I get caught in CA it's a different realm. I've met my neighbors here, all but one is good. That one probably ends up lights out pretty quick...if not by me the old fart next too him. Still I wouldn't be sticking around to help them. I'd be out of here as quickly as possible.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I expect a bulk of our neighbors to goto evac centres (young familys, single mums, tradies, make up a bulk of the local population)

but there is a large criminal element close by, (crime wise) and would expect to "run in" to small groups of that element, but as I keep saying, out of sight out of mind, my location works well for that

but always have a plan b,c,d,e....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have one near by that owns no guns. I did not say they were unprotected. They have many scary dogs. And it has been long understood, they let the dogs out And we grab the guns. Together we can handle what comes.
More to your point. Most around here are farm back round and we be ok most are good people I am not to worried about them.
Long term natural disaster I am betting it would not take long and people here would be working together.
SHTF I doubt many around here would be dumb enough to try anything by force here.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

If we had the neighbors that some of you seem to, I think we’d seriously consider moving. We know our neighbors well and assist each other with various projects or needs and have for years. Half of them have CB radios and we talk back and forth daily. Nothing of any significance goes on in the neighborhood that we don’t all shortly know about. A neighborhood watch would be a welcome and almost immediate response with this group of people. If you live where all that’s going to matter to people is food and guns, then you need to get to hell out of where you’re living now because there’s no way it’s going to go well.

Getting to know the people you share your immediate world with is critical to survival. If you know the people well, you’ll know who is likely to be a problem and who you can count on. The few that don’t associate much with their neighbors here have pretty much demonstrated that they don’t wish to work with the people around them. They would either have to bring something significant to the table at the last minute, hope the rest will cover them anyway, or leave. Some type of redistribution would not be happening. If they’re too good to eat with us now, then they won’t be good enough to eat with us later. 

If you want it to work when SHTF, then start to make it work now. Waiting to reach out until after the fact is way too late. We just started by helping someone shovel snow, dropping off a meal when someone was sick, sharing produce from the garden, watching each other’s house when on vacation, treating people more like family than strangers. People talk about moving out to form survival communities, you can build a pretty good selective survival community where you are. You don’t have to show all of your cards, but you can show a bit of your heart and form some mutual loyalties close by. If those seeds won’t sprout, get out.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If you mean government by the words outlaws then yes, that would be my biggest threat/fear. The neighbors are not a threat and the common outlaws can be dealt with.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Hmm, interesting question, Notsoyoung.

Our closest neighbor is on our "friends and family list", so thats an easy one. He's about 2 acres away. 

Our next closest neighbor is a Sheriff with teenage boys, and I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing. He's a little over 4 acres away. I really should have gone over and met him, but I always figured I'd run into him at the Pilot getting coffee and I'd say, "Howdy neighbor". But he works evenings so he never gets morning coffee at the truck stop. And now he's been here like 3 years and I've waited WAY to long. Uhhh, what's a non-intrusive way to meet him? Any ideas? I don't want to freak him out. And if he sucks, I don't want to put myself on his radar. lol!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't have any fear of my neighbors. I only have 3 within rifle shot and I get along with them well. If the huddled masses of sheeple/gangsters decided that my place is worth having, a very steep price indeed will be paid by them.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Neighbors, because chances are they will know what you have in your house (if you are close with them).


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Casie said:


> Hmm, interesting question, Notsoyoung.
> 
> Our closest neighbor is on our "friends and family list", so thats an easy one. He's about 2 acres away.
> 
> Our next closest neighbor is a Sheriff with teenage boys, and I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing. He's a little over 4 acres away. I really should have gone over and met him, but I always figured I'd run into him at the Pilot getting coffee and I'd say, "Howdy neighbor". But he works evenings so he never gets morning coffee at the truck stop. And now he's been here like 3 years and I've waited WAY to long. Uhhh, what's a non-intrusive way to meet him? Any ideas? I don't want to freak him out. And if he sucks, I don't want to put myself on his radar. lol!


If it were me, I'd go to his house and tell him your a neighbor who is concerned about a Pit Bull you've been seeing around, and want to know what the legalities would be if you were to shoot at the dog, since you have (whatever reason, ie; kids, chickens, etc.) (Of course this is all BS, but he won't know it). This will be your opportunity to introduce yourself, and let him know you have protection.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Seeing as I'll be getting new neighbors, rather, I'll be the new neighbor, so I don't know lol


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Subterfuge! I like it, BagLady.

How does this sound? _We have seen three skunks in the woods near our workshop. We were going to try and shoot them this weekend so if you hear a couple shots after dark from our direction, we didn't want you to be concerned._

It's a little weak, but not too bad. We used to have a few hunters move through the woods hunting deer. But it's been less and less as more houses are built between the woods and the lake. So there is a lot less gunfire now than there used to be. It's non-invasive, non-threatening, and noncommittal, and it's barely a lie at all. I think that it may be just about right! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, BL!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Casie said:


> Hmm, interesting question, Notsoyoung.
> 
> Our closest neighbor is on our "friends and family list", so thats an easy one. He's about 2 acres away.
> 
> Our next closest neighbor is a Sheriff with teenage boys, and I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing. He's a little over 4 acres away. I really should have gone over and met him, but I always figured I'd run into him at the Pilot getting coffee and I'd say, "Howdy neighbor". But he works evenings so he never gets morning coffee at the truck stop. And now he's been here like 3 years and I've waited WAY to long. Uhhh, what's a non-intrusive way to meet him? Any ideas? I don't want to freak him out. And if he sucks, I don't want to put myself on his radar. lol!


smell that?? its a friendly BBQ, since the 25th is Anzac day, its a good excuse to put on a few steaks and a few beers and get to know him


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I have my bow which I am exceedingly proficient at, and I can knock up arrows for it quite easily (wouldn't even need metal arrow heads as flint would do just as well). If people tried to get into mine, they'd have a tough time as I can defend my house easily enough. Community wise, we have useful people around here, so they'd be worth protecting (dr, teachers, mechanic etc).


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Nine neighbors on my street we are all good friends. We rotate who's house martini Friday will be held at, hold neighborhood BBQ's. everyone has guns three of us are serious preppers the others keep some supply's like enough for a few days after a hurricane or such.
So no I do not concern myself with the neighbors.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Perhaps my use of the word "neighbors" is too restrictive. As an example, I now live in a smallish town of about 1,000 people. If the SHTF I fully expect that someone will come up with the bright idea of consolidating all of the food and weapons so that they can organize a system to feed and protect everyone. Of course THEY will be the ones who controls the food distribution and the firearms. People don't change overnight. There are those who will demand that someone takes care of them, there will be others who believe that those people SHOULD be taken care of, and there will be people who believe that THEY are superior to everyone else and THEY should be the ones in control and everybody will be better off they are. It seems to me that for many decades people have been brainwashed to believe that if someone has more then them it is due to those people somehow being evil, greedy, thieves, or somehow having an unfair advantage over everyone else, and it is easier for justify anything that is done to those people. 

How many people actually have enough food to last them for a single month? How many people actually own firearms, and out of them how many of them have more then a box or two of ammunition for those firearms? No matter how friendly you are with your neighbors, if they run out of food do you think that they will still be friendly if you have food and they don't? How about if they have a single shot shotgun with 10 rounds and you have a multiple center-fire pistols, rifles, shotguns, and .22's with several hundred if not thousand round for each that they just might ask you for some? How do you think they will respond in either situation if you tell them "no"?

I started thinking about this when we had a large family gathering and somehow the subject of what people would do if society collapsed. I was just sitting back and listening and keeping quiet, when my niece's husband said that he didn't own any guns but he wasn't worried because he would first come to ME and get a gun from me and then get food from my brother who owns a small grocery store. I immediately replied that I didn't have enough guns to give any away. He actually got angry about that, and said that he knows for a fact that I own 3 or 4 guns (shows what he knows) because I hunt and have a CC permit, and just how many guns did I need? It made him angry just thinking about it. Instead of getting angry about it, don't you think that it would make more sense to tell yourself that you had better go out an get your own firearm? Nope, his plan is to rely on others. How many like him are out there?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm VERY worried about the neighbors. I've been told and overheard that their plan is to come over and raid my place. Lock and load.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

The group that I worry about are the gun owners who are un-prepared. Many have the additude that "My children are not going to go hungry.... I'll get some food if I have to kill your cow or steal your gas." Just post this question on a gun forum.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Most of the neighbors are liberal, antigun morons. They would be bothersome but not a real problem. The thugs in the hood a couple miles away would be the real threat.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

ekim said:


> If you mean government by the words outlaws then yes, that would be my biggest threat/fear. The neighbors are not a threat and the common outlaws can be dealt with.


You mean like our current government?


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

Notsoyoung, there are a lot of people out there like that, unfortunately. We have had folks respond to us when we ask them what they would do should the S**t hit the fan and they say, "Come west to your farm!" They have guns but no preps whatsoever. One friend, every time we ask them if they are stocking up on food says 'I gotta get on that'. They have the money, the loction and the time. They just don't put it as a priorty in their life and I think a lot of folks are like that.

Plus you have to keep in mind the percentage of people who are just plain clueless about guns and how to handle them, those who are under the false belief that the police are going to be there to save their asses should bad stuff happen and that the local grocery is always going to have a never ending supply of food.. Then there are those who are on the dole and expect the government to feed and house them.

I do not worry about the folks in our 'neighborhood'. Our nearest non Amish neighbor is over a half mile away. The nearest Amish about 3/4s a mile the opposite direction. My biggest concern would be the Amish kids sneaking onto the property to mooch fruit or fish our ponds. That's what dogs are for though. One will nip anyone who looks like they shouldn't be on the place, the others set up a big racket whenever somebody steps foot on the property. We are far enough out in the boonies that folks have to be pretty desperate to venture out here raiding. Plus we are in an area where just about everybody, including our Amish neighbors, has a rifle setting by the front door just incase, as one person put it, 'somethin needs killin'. 

You cannot feed everyone, nor can you provide weapons and food stores for everyone. BUT, maybe keeping a couple of cheap weapons on hand to use as barter would be a good idea. .22 rifles are cheap, so are HiPoint firearms. Either would be worth their weight in whatever should somebody that you trust need a weapon.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

ApexPredator said:


> In that type of situation their numbers will eventually erode your defenses one way or another. Make some sort of peace with them Exchange some supplies for becoming the Security officer since you were the only one with the foresight to prepare you would have a strong argument or lobby for some significant portion of control otherwise I believe your right they will bring you down.


Exchange supplies? If they are unprepared what would they have to swap? Starting down that road would be much like our current welfare system. The leeches are never satisfied and eventually come to believe you owe them something. My neighbors have no clue what I have and I intend to keep it that way.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> How many people actually have enough food to last them for a single month?


 In the last week of testing this due to a SHTF situation for me, I had enough just about for a month, so I know I could do it again once I build up the supplies.



Notsoyoung said:


> How many people actually own firearms, and out of them how many of them have more then a box or two of ammunition for those firearms?


I own a bow, and in the middle of making a high power air rifle (using PVC as a test first, then will move onto copper or steel pipe). PVC version can shoot a 226 grain lead shot through half inch of solid wood, so would be enough to deter people.



Notsoyoung said:


> No matter how friendly you are with your neighbors, if they run out of food do you think that they will still be friendly if you have food and they don't?


I can't answer this honestly. They've helped us in the past, we've helped them. We also have a communal thing where we all share what we grow. We grow various things between us all, and we barter on fruit and veg etc.

My neighbours also know I can, and will defend my house against intruders (last person to enter unlawfully, happened to have an "accident" down our stairs).


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

History tells us to be far more worried about police and military personnel than we are about our neighbors or marauders during serious crisis. Odds are it won't be the guy down the street, or a gang of looters that will be kicking your door in post SHTF. It will be government automatons carrying out orders to arrest "domestic terrorists", confiscate firearms, and "reclaim" horded food. 

Our neighbors are the least of our concerns.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ours is a rural area. My neighbors would be no problem, with one exception. Out where the dirt road hits pavement there is a white trash/ welfare/convicted felon & wannabe felon/inbred/low IQ/ family. The "father" is currently in prison, and I would have no problem whatsoever with shooting his teenage boys down like rabid dogs if need be.
Other than them, my immediate neighbors are a fellow S.E. Asia vet & his wife, and two other retired couples. We are all armed and have worked together in the past.
If there is still TV we will be watching the Interstate highways turn into parking lots just like they do during a hurricane evacuation. From the safety of our little homestead well off the beaten path.
I firmly believe that when we went through a job transfer in 1995 that God led us to our current location. And there must be a reason for that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Most of the people in my hood are not to be trusted. We won't be staying here for long, anyway.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Where I work, I probably would not live for more than an hour -- and that may be a wildly conservative estimate once all bets were off due to SHTF scenario. I would have to be rather stealthy just to escape the area with my life intact, and I decidely would not be going by road! Back home? Neighbors are cool... They are mostly all old enough to remember helping each other through the difficult days of WWII and their parents drilled them in how to live during the Great Depression. They do for themselves and are rather civil and civic minded. All I have to do is go out and stand in my un-tilled garden and I get three neighbors on the way over with tillers (knowing that I don't currently own one). Feel bad for people who've never had the chance to live in a community that harkens back to a bygone era. I'm blessed beyond measure! Norman Rockwell's America lives in my back yard!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It's not the people who need help that bother me the most, putting the emphasis on HELP. The ones that bother me are the ones who will do nothing to take care of themselves unless it is to take from other people or to just sit there and complain that "someone needs to take care of them".


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Our area is one of those places where everyone grew up here, generation after generation. This means everyone knows the strengths and weaknesses of each other. Everyone has some kind of skills and it's common to share those skills here. I know most would rely on themselves to feed their families, and we all grow gardens, do canning, and raise farm animals. Everyone hunts. 
Do I live in paradise? Hell no. Some of the "offspring" are not trustworthy like their parents or grandparents. But, each of knows who will "have their backs". (BTW, I'm one of the few who brought "new bloodlines" here...:lol


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I should clarify on what I said. When I said "neighbors" I am talking about neighborhoods in the cities. Most small towns will have neighbors that MOSTLY get along. I'm not saying that all small towns are safe or everyone will get along. But they are going to be different than the bigger and even mid sized cities for the most part. Here where I am, my closest neighbor is 30-45 minutes away but we all get along and would work together in a shtf scenario.

There are going to be a lot of preppers in cities though that are going to have to decide on what to do. Many of them don't even know their neighbors names much less trust them with their lives. I would really HATE to be stuck in a city if something were to happen.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Your neighbors will run out of food after about 10 days, so worry about them then. packs and groups trying to steal, will be from the start with gas first so they can get around.


MOLON LABE


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

On one side of me I have an ex viet cong officer, the other side a ring wearing mason. The mason is ok, I'm at least on good speaking terms with them. The Viet, he has told me to my face he hates this country and whites. (Imagine my awkward smile) He's a nutjob. Smug for some reason too. Now, I am not the overseer of the x-men I got no idea if they have guns in there I cannot read minds but I am willing to bet the mason does have one locked away somewhere like a shotgun maybe. The Viet I don't know if he has any he don't seem to be able to have them someone said to me one day.

My neighbors are the kinds of people who smile and wave and shoot the shit, then turn around and get catty on facebook. They are the kinds of people who have a high paying job and 2.4 children, 3 cars a housewife and a retriever. They are also the kinds of people who will try on purpose to run you off the road on your 4 wheeler, flip you off, almost hit someone else doing it then act like they never did it when you chase them to the stop sign (yes happened). I had a guy also come around me in a BMW and threw a fountain drink at me. Then he did about 60 through the neighborhood to get away when I sped up. I mean I wasn't doing anything, not in his way nothing. He just didn;t like me driving a 4 wheeler I guess.

As with any question like this, it all depends on YOUR situation.

Mine is not very good. The roaming bands of criminals you speak of, I think it will be comprised of familiar faces. I'm the only guy with livestock, the only one of two people living in this place, the only guy with water and food stored away that I know of, only off road vehicles, only fruit plantation around here. I think they'll at least know that I'm the best bet if they want something especially now that I limp and they all saw me being extracted from my old car at the end of the street. I'll definitely have a bulls eye on my back. Luckily like BK was saying, I have a group of close friends who have a vast amount of skills guns and ability to help me out if I call. They are close too.

On the lighter side, my neighbors are the kinds of people who would probably roll up into a ball if you just walked up and started punching them. I think there is a cop who lives back in the deep part but as far as I can tell these city slicker douchebags are timid with a T. Soft hands, even softer handshakes, whipped by the squat soccer mom wife- I really don't think they represent any danger individually. They are your classic asshole metro Atlantans. I blame the driving, everyone's an asshole driving and they take it home with them enough times that it just sticks. Now, you drive say forty miles from here its like mayberry. That's why I'm looking at the bug out thing, my neighbors are the main factor.


----------



## DanteAHellsong (Apr 16, 2014)

I live in down town Seattle, I have my BOB packed with the things I can't build out of salvaged materials along the trip to my bug out location. I don't personally own a whole lot because I don't need a whole lot. I know how to make bows and arrows crossbows and bolts from raw materials. My first priority is to wait for night fall, grab my Thomas guide and gtfo, period. I have set up no fewer than 7 routes to my destination and a few exchange caches that are along the way but well enough hidden not to be bothered. And I am admittedly more than a little paranoid about the "long walk home" as I call it when speaking publicly. But I would rather be over prepared then under. As for neighbors in my BOL I grew up around nearly all of them. It's at a family home that was once a six acre farm. The neighbors next to us are all hard working but lack the kind of conviction needed to stay up for the long term survival, most of them have those children usually referred to as "the dumb kids" by my grandfolks. They are campers not survivors and I know for a fact if any of them were to venture onto the property it wouldn't be long before I hit them with something attached to a trip wire. Almost makes me glad they grew up as "Privileged" little turds, cause they aren't ready for me and mine. Funny part is my family scares the ******* family near where my Mother lives. Life isn't great, but it certainly is good


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Leon said:


> On one side of me I have an ex viet cong officer, the other side a ring wearing mason. The mason is ok, I'm at least on good speaking terms with them. The Viet, he has told me to my face he hates this country and whites. (Imagine my awkward smile) He's a nutjob. Smug for some reason too. Now, I am not the overseer of the x-men I got no idea if they have guns in there I cannot read minds but I am willing to bet the mason does have one locked away somewhere like a shotgun maybe. The Viet I don't know if he has any he don't seem to be able to have them someone said to me one day.
> 
> My neighbors are the kinds of people who smile and wave and shoot the shit, then turn around and get catty on facebook. They are the kinds of people who have a high paying job and 2.4 children, 3 cars a housewife and a retriever. They are also the kinds of people who will try on purpose to run you off the road on your 4 wheeler, flip you off, almost hit someone else doing it then act like they never did it when you chase them to the stop sign (yes happened). I had a guy also come around me in a BMW and threw a fountain drink at me. Then he did about 60 through the neighborhood to get away when I sped up. I mean I wasn't doing anything, not in his way nothing. He just didn;t like me driving a 4 wheeler I guess.
> 
> ...


It Mr. VC was my neighbor and had already told me he hated this country and whites. I think he would be the first to catch lead poisoning when SHTF.. Just my 2 cc's


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

*i worry about neighbors and gangs alike..there might be a handful of neighbours who can be trusted..but there's a small amount of neighbours i wont trust at all.and send them on their way in a handbasket.same applies for roaming gangs.if one them cant be trusted.then all of them cant be trusted..*


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ordnance21xx said:


> Your neighbors will run out of food after about 10 days, so worry about them then. packs and groups trying to steal, will be from the start with gas first so they can get around.
> 
> MOLON LABE


Right about the gasoline. By the time the zombies have decimated the cities and suburbs they won't have the gas to make it out here. And someone wandering on foot most likely wouldn't come within miles of us.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> It's not the people who need help that bother me the most, putting the emphasis on HELP. The ones that bother me are the ones who will do nothing to take care of themselves unless it is to take from other people or to just sit there and complain that "someone needs to take care of them".


Those that need help such as the elderly or those caught out of town and away from their homes would get some assistance. Those living around me that expect the government to come to their rescue and have done nothing for themselves, get no help at all.


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

I am always weary of the neighbors. They may be the nicest ppl in the world but when ppl are starving they change. I make sure my family doesn't talk about our preps and what we have. The only way I would be a little more trustworthy would be if they were prepping as much or more than me.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Neighbors can be a problem, especially the ones who did not prepare, But they would be easy to repel. the big problem are the ZOMBIES. They are prepared, highly trained, access to unlimited ammo and supplies. there will be hoards of them trying to take you away and promise you that everything will be ok. they will provide you shelter, a little food and security, but you will be living under their terms. at first they will try to capture you and relocate you, but once they get tired and bored, you are in big trouble. thats the time they will just say "**** it, lets just whack them in place and call it the day". I believe that it is very important to stay invisible during SHTF.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If it is truly SHTF then my neighbors have as much to fear me as I do them, it will be survival for those whom think fast and shoot faster if need be. If the neighbor acts aggressivly toward me, they ARE putting themselves in a deadly position, one I plan on living through! I can help no one nor can they help me if I'm dead or starving because they took/I gave them all my goods. Not saying I won't offer to help but it will only go so far, period.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

*a neighbor can be just as much of a prepper as me.if not more.but yet,one wrong neighbor (prepper or not) can and probably will kill me just as much as non prepper..and thats one chance i aint talking with anyone..family or not..my life comes first.and my mom comes a extremely close 2nd..*


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This town is filled with whiskey tangos that hang around the welfare office and shoot heroin or cook meth.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I live on the very edge of a small rural market town about 1 mile from the parish border, neighbours are all sheeple and keep no more than 3 or 4 days worth of food in the house, in a SHTF event I expect most of them to evacuate, anyone that stays without supplies will be dead within one month.i am so far out in the English countryside that once there is no more petrol(gas) I don't expect anyone to be able to walk this far, there are other more easier places to go to than here, I have a huge wilderness(Moorland) on my doorstep which is hell to cross especially for the unprepared.


----------

